# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Wir alle engagieren uns gegen das (nicht erforderliche zu frühe) Sterben

## Ulrich

Wegen Differenzen mit der Forenadministration wurde der Beitrag von mir gelöscht.

----------


## HorstK

Leider kann ich nicht lesen was auf dem Plakat des PK-Mitgliedes steht!
Grüßle,
HorstK

----------


## RuStra

> Leider kann ich nicht lesen was auf dem Plakat des PK-Mitgliedes steht!
> Grüßle,
> HorstK


das hatte ich ja neulich schon von mir gegeben ...

heute habe ich mich mit Thomas Immanuel Steinberg verabredet
( www.steinbergrecherche.de)
um wenigstens meine meinung in der öffentlichkeit zu äussern, wenn schon die politische Situation in diesem unseren Lande derartig propaganda-verseucht ist, dass sich kein organisierter öffentlicher Protest mehr regt, auch wenn wieder mal ein Angriffskrieg geführt wird, völlig gegen sämtliches Völkerrecht.
Ich bin der, der da auf dem Bild gerade ein Plakat malt - rechts mein Fahrrad, auf dem ein altes Schild mit dem Hinweis auf die schon aus 1967 stammende UN-Resolution 242 

Ich habe 2 Plakate gemalt:

Verantwortliche von Israel!
Ich finde Euere Kriege, Euere Besatzung und Euere Scheiss-Mauer menschenverachtend, verbrecherisch und zum Kotzen!

und

Israel kennt keine Gleichheit
Palästinenser , Araber allgemein sind Menschen zweiter Klasse
Der israelische Staat baut eine Mauer der Apartheid,
hält eine Besatzung aufrecht und 
führt Aggressions-Kriege.

und dann noch

Keine Waffenexporte nach Israel!
Merkel ins Shuttle!


grüsse aus HH,
Rudolf

----------


## HorstK

_das hatte ich ja neulich schon von mir gegeben ..._

Hallo Rudolf,

das mag schon sein, aber ich habe es halt einfach nicht gelesen!
Es kommt schon vor, daß ich nicht alle Artikel lese. Das ist manchmal auch ganz gut! 

Achtung: Streß, besonders negativer, ist schlecht für Krebs *und für das Herz-Kreislauf-System :-)*

Gruß, Horst

----------


## Reinardo

Bravo RuStra.
  Wo sind eigentlich die Politiker, Journalisten, all die guten Demokraten, die jahrzehntelang gegen den von der DDR gebauten "antifaschistischen Schutzwall" und deren menschenverachtende Politik protestiert und demonstriert haben? 

Wenn es sich um Israel handelt, schweigen sie.

Da ist ein Staat, der alles darf: Land annektieren, Menschen vertreiben, Mauern bauen, selektiv morden, Angriffskriege führen, und hierzulande regt sich kein Protest. 
In den Medien kommt kein einziger Palestinenser mehr zu Wort, nur immer wieder diese Phrasen vom "Existenzrecht Israels" und dem "Recht Israels auf Selbstverteidigung" usw.  Kann man nicht mehr hören.

Sie sagen: Kritik an Israel sei  eine andere Form von Antisemitismus. Aufgrund unserer Geschichte müssten wir Israel bedingungslos unterstützen. 
Hände falten! Nach unten blicken!

Botho Strauss hat für dieses duckmäuserische Verhalten kürzlich in der FAZ den Begriff der "Lea-Rosch-Kultur" geprägt.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Schorschel

Liebe Mitstreiter,

wir bemühen uns - mit mehr oder weniger großem Erfolg -, relativ professionell mit unserer Krankheit umgehen zu könen. Das ist schon eine ziemlich anspruchsvolle Aufgabe, finde ich.

Dass jetzt noch angefangen wird, sich hier im Forum mit der Weltpolitik auseinanderzusetzen, geht mir persönlich ein bißchen weit. Ich habe "Plauderecke" so verstanden, dass es hier um PK-Themen geht, nicht um alles, was sonst noch in der Welt passiert. Als nächstes fangen wir hier an, über Fußball, Auto-Tuning, Billigflieger und Digitalfotografie zu diskutieren??

Ich finde es grauenvoll, was derzeit im Nahen Osten passiert, aber was hat das hier im Forum zu suchen? Das "Politisieren" ging mit dem Satelliten Deutschland und der vermeintlich tollen Frau Merkel vor einigen Tagen los. Wollen wir das wirklich hier im Forum haben?

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Hans-W.

Hallo Schorschel,
Über Politik und Religion zu diskutieren bringt in der Regel nichts weil jeder schon einen festen Standpunkt hat, von dem er nicht abrückt. Bei  den Israelis und Palestinenser sind beide Faktoren im Spiel. Man muss sich ja nicht in solche Diskussionen einmischen wenn man dagegen ist. Ich finde die Diskussion soll ruhig weitergeführt werden, zeigt es uns doch einen kleinen Einblick in den Charakter und Ansichten eines manchen Mitstreiters. Meine Meinung: in vielen Dingen gibt es 2 Wahrheiten, je nach dem auf welcher Seite man steht und so ist es auch in dem derzeitigen Konflikt.
Grüße,
Hans-W.

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Hans-W.,

Du hast uneingeschränkt recht, vor allem mit den zwei Wahrheiten...

Ich finde es dennoch schade - gerade bei so vielschichtigen Problematiken wie im Nahen Osten - , wenn recht holzschnittartig argumentiert wird, wenn die Grautöne auf der Strecke bleiben und die Dinge in Richtung Schwarz-Weiß-Malerei münden.

Aber man es ja in der Tat nicht lesen und schon gar nicht drauf reagieren. Da werde ich an mir arbeiten!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Ulrich,

ich war auch beeindruckt von Rudolfs Aktion...

Dennoch: Auf Israel einzuprügeln (auch wenn mir deren Überreaktion stinkt), ist auch keine Lösung. 

Hisbollah und Hamas sind nämlich mindestens ebenso zum Kotzen. In einem Cafe auf der Dizengoff Street in Tel Aviv eine Bombe zünden lassen und anschließend den Selbstmordattentäter als Märtyrer zu bejubeln, ist eine Dimension an Menschenverachtung, die kaum mit Worten zu beschreiben ist. 

Im Irak läuft das ja mehrmals täglich. Wen wundert da eigentlich noch irgendeine Reaktion?? Ob im Libanon oder in Abu Ghareib...

"Homo homini lupus" hat Plautus vor mehr als 2000 Jahren geschrieben. "Der Mensch ist dem Menschen ein Wolf" - dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen.

Ich will damit nichts und niemanden verteidigen - aber einseitig auf etwas draufzuhauen ist keine Lösung - außer vielleicht für den eigenen Affektstau (wichtig genug!!).

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Schorschel.

Als 1939 der grosse Bösewicht in Polen einfiel, waren dem Provokationen, Misshandlungen, Morde und Kriegsdrohungen von Seiten Polens vorausgegangen, die viel schlimmer waren, und doch sind wir uns einig, dass damals die Friedensmöglichkeiten seitens Deutschlands nicht ausgeschöpft waren. Nein, Hitler wollte den Krieg.
Und da sehe ich Parallelen zum Verhalten Israels.
Dieser hochgerüstete Staat, im Bund mit der Weltmacht Amerika, unterstützt mit Geld und Logistik von Deutschland, ist nicht "in grosser Gefahr", braucht nicht "die Vernichtung"  zu fürchten, muss nicht "Selbstverteidigung" üben, wie die Propaganda uns einzureden versucht.
Israel kann den schönsten  Frieden der Welt haben, wenn es endlich das Unrecht beendet, dass es seit Jahrzehnten seinen Nachbarn und Mitmenschen, den Palestinensern zufügt: die besetzten Gebiete räumt, die Tausende Gefangene freilässt, die Mauer abreisst oder auf eigenes Gebiet verlegt und mit Palestinensern in Würde verhandelt.

Ich gebe zu: Mit Prostatakrebs hat das alles nichts zu tun, ausgenommen, dass die einen medizinisch bestens versorgt werden während die anderen dahinsiechen, weil sie nur Palestinenser sind.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Schorschel.
> 
> Israel kann den schönsten Frieden der Welt haben, wenn es endlich das Unrecht beendet, dass es seit Jahrzehnten seinen Nachbarn und Mitmenschen, den Palestinensern zufügt: 
> Gruss, Reinardo


 
Lieber Reinhard,

das haben wir wieder die Einseitigkeit, die mich stört...

Die Hamas weigert sich, das Existenzrecht Israels anzuerkennen, selbst in den Grenzen von 1967. Hamas und Hisbollah entführen Soldaten, um Gefangene freizupressen, schicken Selbstmordattentäter in die Cafes und Discos in Israel usw.usw.

Da ist es nicht so einfach mit dem von Dir proklamierten "schönsten Frieden", oder?

Wohlgemerkt: Ich habe seit Jahrzehnten große Probleme mit Israels Vorgehen, aber ganz so einfach, wie Einige das hier im Forum darstellen, ist es eben doch nicht da unten.

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

Es lebe der Holzschnitt...

Hiermit ziehe ich mich aus jeglicher politischen Diskussion zurück.

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo an die Disskussionsrunde,

Krieg und PK haben etwas gemeinsam: Sie bedrohen unsere Existenz.

Lieber Reinardo,

ich habe mir vorgestellt, mein Sohn wird an der Grenze als Geißel gekidnappt oder meine Tochter wird in der Eisdiele von einem Selbstmordattentäter getötet.

Zur Klarstellung: Ich versuche zu verstehen. *Ich billige* *Gewalt nicht!* 

Als Präsident Busch in den Irakkrieg zog, hatte der alte, gebrechliche Papst mit unvermuteter Kraft und Festigkeit eine klare Position: „Weder Terrorismus noch Kriege werden die zukünftigen Probleme der Menschheit lösen.“ Am einem Sonntag (16.03.03) hatte er vor 10.000 Menschen auf dem Petersplatz mit Nachdruck *beide Seiten* zum Frieden aufgerufen.

Ich vermisse solche Aufrufe von den Mullahs. Sie sollten den verblendeten jungen Mördern (denn Märtyrer opfern ihr eigenes Leben und nicht auch das unbeteiligter, unschuldiger Kinder) sagen: Ihr kommt nicht in den Himmel, es warten auch keine 72 Jungfrauen (welch ein Frauenbild ist das?) auf euch, sondern ihr werdet in der Hölle schmoren.
Wer unschuldige Geißeln nimmt und meuchelt, stellt sich außerhalb der Völkergemeinschaft. 

Wo waren da die Friedensdemonstranten? 
Und wo waren sie 

-	als Saddam jahrelang die UNO verhöhnte und die Inspektoren aus dem Land hinauswarf 

-	als die Auflage der UNO, die Hisbollah zu entwaffnen - nachdem Israel sich aus dem Libanon zurückzog - nicht nur nicht umgesetzt wurde, sondern diese auch noch mit Raketen aufrüsteten 

-	als Irans Präsident Achmadineschad verkündete, den Judenstaat auszuradieren.   


Ich misstraue selbsternannten Friedensfürsten, wie

-	Chirac, der Saddam öffentlich seinen „persönlichen Freund“ genannt hat - einen Mann, der Frauen und Kinder seiner Nachbarvölker mit Giftgas auslöschte

-	Putin - ein ehemaliger KGB-Mann, der ohne UNO-Mandat in  Tschetschenien einfiel

-	Chinas Machthabern - die seit Jahren Tibet widerrechtlich besetzen  

-	Scheich Bakir, der in einem Interview in einer italienischen Zeitung offen zugegeben   hat, dass er davon träume, auf dem Petersdom die grüne Fahne Mohammeds wehen zu sehen.

„Wir essen alle aus dem selben Napf der Verderbnis“ hat der polnische Schriftsteller (mit dem für uns unaussprechlichen Namen) Andrzej Szczypiorski seinen Landsleuten entgegengehalten, als diese, die während der kommunistischen Diktatur begangenen Verbrechen, nicht genauso anprangerten wie die Untaten des NS-Regimes.

Habgier und Machthunger sind und waren die Triebfedern für die Unterwerfung des Menschen durch den Menschen unter ständig wechselnden Vorzeichen, wenn die Nächstenliebe  erstickt wird.


Nassforsche Grüsse (es hat nach langer Hitze endlich ein erfrischendes Gewitter gegeben) 

GeorgS

----------


## camillo

Hallo GeorgS,
alles wa Du in Deinem Diskussionsbeitragt aufführtest, trifft 100% ig zu. In einer meiner Frühpubertären Berufsausbildungen habe ich die Haager Landkriegsordnung und die Genfer Konventionen ausführlich studieren müssen. Danach tangiert es mich heute in keinster Weise, wenn sich Naturvölker - ein Staat der sich über alles bestehende Recht erhebt - den Schädel einschlagen. Wenn Gottes Volk nicht Gottes Gebote befolgen muß, dann ist doch gewiss, daß sie mit Gott ins Reine gekommen sind. Traurig und erzürnt bin ich nur über den Verlust vieler unschuldiger und unbedarfter Menschen die, wie es schon zig mal geschah, von Menschen und deren Rechte (das Recht zu leben) verachtenden Fanatikern und Machtbesessenen in den Tod gerissen werdern.
Du kennst aber sicher das alte Zitat: "Warum denn in die Ferne schweifen, ist das Gute doch so nah". Erhebe folgende Positionen einmal zur Diskussiongrundlage und Dir wird der Nahe Osten sehr fern werden:
Gesundheits unjd Steuerreform, Pharmalobbyisten, Schmiergeldzahlungen, Altersrassissmus, Arbeitslosigkeit und Hartz4-Elend, Wirtschaftsverbrechen und Steuerbetrug, Korrumpierbare Politiker die ihr Mandat zur Eigenversorgung nutzen, vorbestrafte Bürger, die ein Ministeramt bekleiden, Soli-Beitrag und Wiedervereinigung. Gell, da staunst Du, was wir so alles in unserem schönen, eigenen Land haben. Die Aufführungen können nicht aufhörend fortgeführt werden.

Es ist nicht die Hitze, die mich dies verfassen ließ
Gruß Jürgen W.

----------


## HorstMUC

camillos Beitrag

Nicht nur einen Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.

Bravo.


Ich könnte auch - aber ich darf nicht, sonst kickt man mich aus dem Forum wie einst Albin.



Viele Grüße
HorstMUC

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo, wer des Englischen einigermassen mächtig ist, sollte statt ARD und ZDF  besser die BBC als Nachrichtenquelle über den Libanon-Einfall der Israelis nutzen. Es wird dort viel ausführlicher berichtet und in den Korrespondentenberichten und Kommentaren kommen auch Libanesen und Palestinenser und kritische Stimmen von Mitarbeitern humanitärer Organisationen zu Wort.  Die Hälfte der Opfer sind Frauen und Kinder. Es werden Infrastrukturen zerstört, Krankenhäuser getroffen, gezielt Wohngebiete bombardiert und  Flüchtlinge in Autos beschossen.  Letzteres erinnert mich an dieTieffliegerangriffe gegen Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs auf Flüchtlingskolonnen. Die gestrige Sendung der Christiansen war wieder ein Beispiel für die Nachrichtenmanipulation, der wir unterliegen: auf israelfreundlicher Seite zwei wortgewaltige Vertreter, die insbesondere den Holocaust mit voller Wucht ins Gespräch brachten, auf der anderen Seite Leute, die es nicht fertigbrachten, einen Spaten einen Spaten zu nennen. Da wurde ihr Monitoring zum gefahrlosen Selbstläufer. Kein Wunder, denn wer in Deutschland an Israel Kritik übt, riskiert einen Bruch in der Karriere oder gar Schlimmeres, wie die Beispiele Möllemann und Hohmann gezeigt haben. Ich bin mir sicher, dass da irgendwo schwarze Listen geführt werden. Nein, Journalist möchte ich hier nicht sein. Dann doch eher  Urologe.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Reinardo

Danke Ulrich. Da tun sich mir ganz neue Nachrichtenquellen auf. Insbes. an Al Jazeera war ich schon lange interessiert. Leider konnte ich ihn nur in Spanien über Satellit empfangen in mir nicht verständlichem Arabisch.
Die Bilder sind erschütternd. Leider werden sie über den kleinen Kreis einiger Forum-Leser nicht hinausgelangen.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## camillo

Hallo Ulrich,
anfangs fand ich Deinen Beitrag über eine möglichst ungeschminkte Berichtserstattung durch die Presse noch interessant. Als ich dann aber die Fotoserie zum Kriegsgebiet aufschlug fand ich, daß Du vielleicht voreingenommen sein könntest. Bei objektiver Betrachtung fehlen doch tatsächlich die wahren Fotos aus dem Kriegsgebiet, auch die von der Gegenseite, wo sind die? Eine Darstellungsserie gemeuchelter Kinder - so traurig mich diese Bilder auch stimmen - kann nicht zur Diskussionsgrundlage werden. Damit kann man nur Meinung machen und ungezügelte Wut erzeugen.
Gruß Jürgen W.

----------


## Serena28

Hallo....
es ist schrecklich was im Nahen Osten passiert...und genauso schlimm ist der Krebs (in meinen Augen). Mein Vater leidet seit einem Jahr unheilbar an PK. Morgen wird er ins Krankenhaus gebracht.Er leidet sehr, 
kann kaum mehr laufen und bekommt fast nur noch Schmerzmittel.Ich wusste nicht das es so schnell geht....geht es wirklich so schnell ??
Der Krieg ist für mich fast genauso schlimm da meine Familie im Süden Libanons lebt.Es ist schrecklich was sie dort durchmachen.Und das schlimmste ist...keiner der Zivilisten kann etwas dafür.Aber keiner vertseht das....nicht Israel und auch nicht ein so mächtiges Land wie Amerika !!

----------


## KlausUwe

Hallo Serena.


ES IST JA SCHRECKLICH WELCH PHYCHISCHER DRUCK AUF dich lasteteinmal DEIN Vater dem es nicht gut geht mit seiner Krebskrankheit und zum Anderen Deine Familie die beschossen und aus TODESAENSTEN IHR ZUHAUSE VERLASSEN MUESSEN:

WIR Alle haben FAMILIEN UND STEHEN MITFUEHLEND DANEBEN OHNE HELFEN ZU KOENNEN: DIE Familien aller Völker müssen den Kriegstreibern  aber deutlich machen wir wollen alle friedlich miteinander leben ohnedas unsere Söhne und Toechter sterben bevor sie überhaupt gelebt haben. An die Soldaten aller Nationen muessen wir appelieren, Wenn Ihr auf Menschenauch auf Tiere schiesst ist das Mord.
Dir Liebe Serena wuenscheich sehr viel Tapferkeit um Schreckliche alles durchzustehen: Im Leben gibt es immer einauf und ab und mitunter auch Wunder. Ich denke an Deinen Vater und wuensche Ihm ein Wunder, das es Ihm bald besser geht und er nicht mehr soviel Schmerzen hat.

Meine Frau ist sehr glaeubig und wird fuer Deinen Vater eine Genesungskerze in der Kirche anzuenden.

Deiner Familie im Libanon wuenschen wir das sie keinen Schaden erleiden und das Selbe allen Deinen Landsleuten.

Liebe gruesse auch von meiner ganzen Familie.

HERZLICHE Gruesse an Deinen Vater und an Dich

KLAUS UWE

----------


## Serena28

Hallo,
danke für die netten Worte.
Das es meinem Vater besser gehen wird glaube ich nicht mehr.Er ist seit heute morgen in der Klinik und der Arzt sagte meiner Mutter wörtlich: 
"Ihr Ehemann wird nicht mehr lange leben."
Wir haben uns alle zu Hause zusammen gesetzt und wollen es gemeinsam 
versuchen durchzustehen.Wir sind sehr froh das er nochmal zu seinem Hausarzt gegangen ist und der ihn nocheinmal untersucht hat...sonst hätten wir vielleicht nicht so viel erfahren.Wir hoffen nur das er nicht so sehr leiden wird.Ja das hoffen wir...

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Serena

Sollte es tatsächlich so sein, dass Dein Vater Dich und Deine Familie verlassen muss, dann kannst Du, dann kann Deine Mutter, doch alles daran setzen, dass er in Würde sterben kann. Sprecht mit Eurem Hausarzt und/oder, wenn dort Verständnis zu finden ist, mit den Ärzten im Spital und kämpft dafür, dass eine gute Schmerztherapie nach den Standards der WHO eingeleitet und konsequent durchgeführt wird. 

Es ist heute möglich, die Schmerzen wirkungsvoll in Schach zu halten, doch wird leider all zu oft davon nicht Gebrauch gemacht. Treten aber die Angehörigen mit Überzeugungskaraft auf, dann kann in dieser Hinsicht durchaus etwas erreicht werden und Dein Vater darf sein Leben beenden, ohne von Schmerzen gequält zu sein. Allenfalls kann auch das nächstgelegen universitäre Schmerzzentrum Hilfe leisten.

Liebe Grüsse

Jürg

----------


## Serena28

Hallo,
mein Vater ist nun seit 5 Tagen im Krankenhaus.Er muss oft zur Bestrahlung, soweit wir das mitkriegen.Sein Hausarzt sagte uns auch das 
der Krebs auch schon seine Leber befallen hat.Natürlich hoffen wir weiter 
um ein Wunder...aber dafür sieht es nicht gut aus.Wofür sind diese Bestrahlungen ? Jetzt kann man den Krebs nicht mehr stoppen....aber
wie geht es weiter ?

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Serena

Ich bin nicht Experte, glaube aber zu wissen, dass eine Bestrahlung einzelner (vor allem Knochen)-Metastasen hilfreich sein kann, wenn diese starke Schmerzen verursachen oder mit ihrem Wachstum wichtige Körperfunktionen beeinträchtigen können.

Trotzdem stellt sich aber in jedem Einzelfall die Frage, ob eine solche Bestrahlung überhaupt noch Sinn mache und zu einer Lebensverlängerung beitrage.

Es scheint mir, dass der Hausarzt Deines Vaters mitteilungsfreudiger ist als die Spitalärzte. Daher mein Vorschlag: Versuche mit dem Hausarzt zu sprechen und jede Information aus ihm herauszuholen, welche Dir und Deiner Familie hilft, den Krankheitszustand Deines Vaters möglichst genau zu erkennen und auch zu beurteilen, welche therapeutischen Massnahmen sinnvoll seien.

Übrigens: Gibt Dein Vater Dir eine schriftliche Vollmacht, dann sind auch die Spitalärzte verpflichtet, Dich rückhaltlos zu informieren.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Kraft in dieser schweren Zeit.

Liebe Grüsse

Jürg

----------


## Serena28

Hallo Jürg....vielen dank für deine Antwort.
Wir versuchen alles um etwas mehr über seinen Zustand zu erfahren...aber er lässt es einfach nicht zu.In der Klinik sagt keiner der Ärzte irgendetwas. Er hat es wohl allen verboten.Nun haben wir am Mittwoch einen Termin bei seinem Hausarzt und hoffen etwas mehr zu erfahren.zu einem freund sagte er nur das er nun auch Knochenkrebs hat.
Ich finde es schade das wir auf Antworten wie: "Ihr vater bzw. Ehemann wird nicht mehr lange leben" warten...Manchmal denke ich das es vielleicht besser wäre nicht mehr so viel zu erfahren...
Er wurde nun in die Radiologie versetzt,wahrscheinlich wegen der Bestrahlung !? Wir hoffen alle das diese Bestrahlung etwas bringt..denn ich merke das es ihm danach immer ziemlich schlecht geht.
So ist das Leben...ich bin nur froh das er soo viel in seinem Leben erlebt hat und so lange gesund leben durfte bzw. darf.

----------

